
Ask HN: Who to approach for app pitching? - purplerabbit
I&#x27;m working on an advertising app, and want feedback from small, local businesses on whether they&#x27;d be interested in using it.<p>Who should I try to get in touch with? Managers? Owners? It&#x27;ll be free&#x2F;free-tiered as it gets rolling, and I honestly think it would be a great boost for startups. But I&#x27;m worried I&#x27;ll be dismissed as a solicitor if I just start walking into restaurants etc.<p>Any tips from personal experience?
======
PaulHoule
If you walk into a small business you have a good chance of talking to the
owner or somebody else who is important.

I talk about local advertising issues and other things that affect their
business all the time as an aside to any other reason I go to their shops. I
don't have an offering in this market yet it is one I am interested in.

If I were you I would show up at slightly off peak hours (say 2 PM at a
restaurant, definitely NOT open or close) and try to talk somebody in person.
If you buy a coffee or something like that it is all the better.

For that kind of a sales call the real value is what you can learn from them
so, seriously, you want them to talk 90% of time. Despite the "elevator pitch"
culture, you're better off listening to them about the challenges they have
than you are pitching a solution, and if you are going to pitch, do it by
directly showing how your solution addresses the problems I just told you.

~~~
jeffmould
As someone who has managed restaurants in the past and been solicited by sales
people on a daily basis, I can honestly say this is one of the better pieces
of advice. Between the hours of 2 and 4 are usually good times to sell
restaurant managers/owners. Really want to increase your chances of speaking
to a manager or owner, and having their attention, sit down, order lunch, once
your order comes out only then ask your server if the manager is available and
has time to speak for a minute. Be polite, even if the food or whatever you
ordered sucked. Even if the manager doesn't have the authority, the fact you
ordered and ate lunch there will increase your chances of getting a return
call from the owner. If you have already eaten lunch or have other calls, at
minimum order a drink and maybe a small appetizer or food to go for later. You
may also go to their restaurants a few times before asking to speak. Grab a
drink or whatever, take in the atmosphere during peak hours to get a feel for
how they operate, who their clientele is, etc.. This will allow you to better
tailor your pitch.

~~~
purplerabbit
Thank you for taking the time to write this, it complements PaulHoule's
comment very well. I will definitely follow your advice :)

